# Need Repair Manual for 12hp B&S, Mod. 281707



## pastorbyron (May 26, 2008)

Recently was given an MTD Task Force riding mower. Has 12 hp Briggs and Stratton, Model 281707, Type 0137 01, Code 89030611. It won't crank up. Getting fire to spark plug, getting gas to cylinder (spark plug wet) but only occassionally sputtering as if wanting to start.

When I turn flywheel by hand, it doesn't seem to have much compression.

I need a repair manual to see about tearing down the engine to check valves, piston, rings, etc.

Manual or any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

If you suspect low compression I would Get a compression tester and check before you go tearing into the engine. A quick way to check to see if you have enough compression then unhook the sparkplug wire leaving the plug in the engine snug. Then slowly turn the flywheel by hand until you reach the begaining of the compression stroke, give it a sharp and fast spin into the compression stroke to see if the flywheel bounces back the other way. If it does then this is normally enough compression for the engine to run.


----------



## pastorbyron (May 26, 2008)

*Re.: 12 HP B & S*

Thanks for the tip. It did confirm my suspicions about low compression. Pulled the head off and found the exhaust valve stuck partially open. I need to pull both valves out clean them and the seats.

Still am interested in a full repair manual. (Owner's Manual lists it as Repair Manual P/N 270962.)

Any tips on the valve job?

Thanks phillipmc!


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

About the repair manual you can get them online at http://www.briggsandstratton.com/search/index.aspx?q=270962&x=10&y=2

I would try to free the valve up first with some PB buster or WD 40 let it soak in for a day or 2 reapplying every few hours to make sure it gets down in the valve guides good. Then by HAND without any plyers twist the valve back and forth slowly and work it free. This will keep you from damaging the valve guides anymore and eliminate alot of hassel. Once everything is freed up you will need to remove the valves using a valve spring compressor tool and lapping the valves with valve lapping compound and the sucktion cup hand tool. ( If you dont already have these tools expect to spend a little more in tools then parts. ) When you lap the valves everywhere the valve IS sealing good will be a dull grey you will see what im talking about once you done it. "You should have more area sealing then the other. If any of the valves just arn't sealing then you will need to replace it. And repeat the valve lapping procedure again. Once you get everything sealing then you will need to install the valves with the springs and put the engine just before TDC and check your valve to lifter clearance to make sure they are to factory spec ( by chance you do have to replace a valve i promise they will be longer then you need ) so grinding the stems a little at a time will be a must. Good luck


----------



## pastorbyron (May 26, 2008)

*Valve Job on 12 hp B & S, Mod. 281707*

Did need to replace exhaust valve.

Any tips on getting the retainers back on with the spring.

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you have a valve spring compressor??

Once you have the spring compressed, you can put a little grease on the keepers, that will help hold them in place on the valve, while you release the spring.

Good Luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

am I the only person that does the springs by hand on OHV motors? not really that difficult, least not for me


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> am I the only person that does the springs by hand on OHV motors? not really that difficult, least not for me


On OHV engines I do them by hand also, Because bytime i get the spring into the compressor i could already have both valves installed with springs and keepers.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> am I the only person that does the springs by hand on OHV motors? not really that difficult, least not for me


No, your not the only one, on many of the OHV engines I do them by hand. If you were paying attention to this thread, the author is talking about a 281707, which is not an OHV engine. Good luck putting these springs on by hand...


----------



## pastorbyron (May 26, 2008)

*Valve Spring Compressor*

I don't have a valve spring compressor. What is the best type and cost?

Can you use anything else to improvise?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

here is an example of one. They gernally cost between $25 and $35 for a good one. I think the one i have is a KD brand. Just becareful with them do NOT use them for anything else besides compressing valve springs on small engines.


----------

